# Encampment River drowning: Accident report



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

On Saturday, June 13, 2009 at approximately 11:45am, C-1 paddler Brian Stothart, 35, from Steamboat Springs and formerly Durango, drowned while running the upper Encampment River above Riverside/Encampment WY. 

A party of five, three from CO and two from WY, had merged at the put-in parking lot and proceeded downriver. The flow on Saturday was ~700 at the put-in and rising, ~1,400 at the takeout and rising. 

The group traveled without incident into the drops directly above Damnation Alley, eddy-hopping and boat-scouting everything. The run was clean of any major wood. In the rapid directly above the last 50-60yds of ‘boogie water’ leading to the get-out eddy to scout Damnation, the party had stopped in various eddies. Brian entered this rapid last, and flipped in the top of the drop, rolling successfully very quickly. As he rolled upright, he passed us by and became the lead boater going into the last steep tongue drop. The drop usually goes center, or left of center into a cycling eddy. Brian elected instead to attempt to make an apparent eddy behind the large rock on river right. Previous parties have placed a rock cairn on this rock as an indicator that Damnation is coming up. 

Brian’s boat was completely perpendicular to the river as he went over the drop, facing right. He appeared to hit a large fan-rock and gain quite a bit of vertical height, then he dropped out of sight. No one saw Brian exit this eddy in his boat. One member of the group, probably the farthest upstream, saw Brian’s boat enter Damnation proper upside down after a considerable time delay (15-20 seconds). At this point, the rest of the party paddled the drop, either catching the dynamic eddy on the left and getting spun several times, or taking the center run and moving downstream quickly. There was no sign of Brian at all. 

At this point, the time was noted, and an intense search was begun by the remaining 4 paddlers, from shore and in the water. At 45min elapsed search time and no sighting of Brian at the accident sight nor within ~1/2 mile downriver, the decision was made to send two boaters downriver while two remained to continue searching possible pin locations. At 90min elapsed search time, the two remaining boaters ended the shore line search and proceeded downstream. 

After regrouping and continuing downriver, Brian’s boat was located and retrieved approximately 5-6 miles downriver and brought out of the river. The group continued to the takeout and contacted local search and rescue personnel. Daylight constraints prevented more than a cursory ground search of the lower river. 

On Sunday, a group of search and rescue personnel and two of the paddlers proceeded upstream to the accident site with search tools. Additionally, a group of 5 paddlers, including myself, paddled downstream again from the put-in. At the accident site, intensive search measures were carried out, including probe poles and grapple hooks, as well as a helicopter dispatched from a military base in Cheyenne. The party of five paddlers made the decision to continue on downstream, with the intent of trying to take as much time as we could to search possible pin locations. 

Less than 300yds downriver from the right corner at the end of Damnation proper, I pulled in to an eddy at random and ran over an empty lifejacket and yellow float bag.
A full 24hrs had passed, and the lifejacket and float bag had come loose and had traveled less than 1/2 mile downriver. 

At this time, Monday 6/15 ~10pm, there has been no further reported recovery. Carbon County, WY officials plan to fly the river again on Tuesday, 6/16. 

It is worth noting that this accident apparently had nothing to do with any visible wood in the drop. It is also worth noting that it is probably a good idea NOT to try and catch the eddy behind the large rock on the right side in the last drop above Damnation. The large boof/flake/fan rock is undercut and backed up by a large flat rock that could prove to be harmful to any paddler landing sideways on it in an exposed manner. 

Our deepest thoughts and prayers go out to Brian’s friends and family. I would have given anything for this to have turned out differently.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Brian (Tiggy) was the nicest guy - just so friendly - this is a terrible loss for anyone who knew him and of course his beautiful family. Brian just C-1d the upper animas last week and impressed everyone. What a sad time. Thanks for doing all you could Wyo and crew. Rest in peace brother.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this news. Thoughts and prayers to his family, friends and those involved on Saturday.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

So sad. I met Brian on the Salt this year. He was very friendly and a very knowledgeable boater. He talked about getting the raft he had that day so he could take his young kids with him on the rivers he loved. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Dump truck (May 22, 2008)

My thoughts are with his family... So sorry.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Sad to see somebody like this go...
Father, Boater and Buzzard

My Condolences


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

My preyers go to the family, friends, and all involved. Hang in their Jon.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

RIP Brian.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

So sad to hear. My prayers go out to his family and friends.

Be safe.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I dont know what to say after reading this except I felt like I was there....I don't know what to say to you except to share my deepest sorrow for your loss. When I paddle this weekend I will be sure to not let the day pass before I tell a friend how much they mean to me. 

Our prayers are with you and Brian's family.

Scott


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

My deepest condolences to Brian's family and those that were with him that day on the river. I helped Brian with his new raft setup back in February and he was such a great person to work with. He was very excited about his new rig and having some time to play this summer. He left our parking lot and was headed straight to the Salt, with a smile on his face. Brian was one of the customers that you do not forget. He was excited, energetic, and knowledgeable. He always had many positive posts on the Buzz and he loved talking to people about running rivers. As much as this community will miss him I can not help but keep his family in my thoughts. If anyone has contact with them, please tell them that the boating community is thinking of them.

Sincerely,
Zach Svoboda


----------



## darknightsailor (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks WyoPdlr1 for your efforts to find Tigger. Others in the party showed us photos of the site and gave us the first hand report. Tigger had been my main paddling buddy for a number of years and was like a little brother to me. He was a witty, brilliant guy with a passion for paddling, but lived for his family. Thanks everyone else for the kind words.


----------



## baggins424 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just found out today about this terrible news. The boat has lost great person and enthusiastic paddler, stoked on life and his family. My thoughts are with his wife and children.


----------



## darknightsailor (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Zack,

Tigger was pretty stoked about his frame. He did get in a couple of family trips; Yampa Canyons and the San Juan.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Bounce:*

worthy of reflection.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Thoughts go out to Brian's wife and family and friends.

Gary


----------



## lewi (Jun 17, 2009)

I just met Brian at our recent slalom race and then a few days later on the stretch downtown. He was one friendly, happy guy and stoked to be paddling. 

Steamboat lost a good man.


----------



## tiggersmom (Jun 18, 2009)

This is Brian's or Tigger's Mom. To all who knew Brian, thank you for the kind words and support. Our plans are to take a helicopter tomorrow morning from Steamboat Springs to Encampment, to search for Brian. 
Please continue to pray for a safe recovery, and anyone who will be floating the river please keep an eye out for anything that might help in the search and rescue. We have recovered his lifejacket and float bag, please if you find anything let the Sheriff or myself know. 
Tiggers Mom


----------



## Di (Apr 26, 2006)

Tiggersmom, my heart breaks for you. I didn't know Brain, but a loss to the boating community is felt by all. My sincere condolences and prayers.


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

To Brian's family, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I boated Northgate with Brian last spring. He was such a cool guy. He had driven over from Steamboat, alone, and simply walked up and asked if he could come with us. He was as happy and as friendly as folks come. He took some pictures of us that day. At Narrow Falls, he gave me his camera and had me film him going through it. He wanted his family to see him boating. I've watched the video several times today. I only knew him for that day, but that was enough to know that he defined "salt of the earth". If he touched me in that brief moment in time, I'm sure he touched the lives of many. Rest in peace friend. We will think of you often.

Debbie


----------



## stack11 (May 14, 2009)

First off, Huge hugs go out to Brian's family and friends, I am complete stranger yet the tears are runnig down my cheeks as I read about Tigger - Brian! ......Stories like this, live's like Tigger's are to be noted and reflected on. To all those who knew this wonderful person, remember always to appreciate! So often understated..... Appreciate the time you had with him, the inspiration he gave and the soul he shared! Remember this & go share yours!! Be a spirit don't become a ghost, I have a feeling from reading these posts that Tiggers spirit will forever remain strong and present! 

Mts


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Tigger was a good kid and will be missed by his extended family. Thoughts and prayers go out to all

Tough spring for the Routte comunity, y'all will get through it together.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Brian*

I hope you find your home Brian.

YouTube - Alison Krauss - Down to the River to Pray (Lyrics in desc.)


----------



## tigsfriend (Jun 21, 2009)

tig was one of our best friends. we miss him so much.we (my brother and i) went up to the river onsaturday to look for him. to save time getting down to the accident scene we parked about 5 miles up the road on theeast side of the river.there is astate land gate at the access.youcan park there and ride a bike down the road about amile andthen go off trail straight down to the river. its only 3/4 of a mile. it drops you at box creek, right at damnation alley. it was fast and easy getting down there, we had a GPS. if you were to do this, stay right of thebox creek when it gets steeper, up over the short rocky plateau,then just straight down about200 vert. we plan to go again this week. thank you all for your thoughts for tig and his family.call if you would like to go with us this week of the22nd. 9708193539


----------



## wwraftguy (Jun 22, 2009)

All the old Deck House crew are thinkin of ya. We'll miss you buddy!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

This search article is a week old:

The Steamboat Pilot & Today: Steamboat resident still missing after Saturday boating accident


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

wwraftguy said:


> All the old Deck House crew are thinkin of ya. We'll miss you buddy!


 Hi it's Valerie, I spoke with Colin and asked if all the deckhouse could write a letter to Samuel & Sophia, I met your dad at the deckhouse school ................tell them a good tigger story, or two. This is going into a journal/scrapbook for the kids which my best friend has already started. I really want them to know their dad through the stories of how he touched peoples lives. I would greatly appreciate this. Valerie, Samuel & Sophia Stothart.


----------



## stack11 (May 14, 2009)

*A Life to Thread!!*



wwraftguy said:


> All the old *Deck House* crew are thinkin of ya. We'll miss you buddy!


When I first read the Story of "Encampment River Drowning" I was compelled to open the thread & read it. By the time I was done reading I was crying with remorse for the loss of a good soul! (please see my previous post by stack11.) I am new to Mountain Buzz and furthermore new to the river running community! & Wow!.... A Community it IS!! I felt something strong about the story of Tigger, not because of a name or an interest in Encampment, but something more profound! As I read onward I did'nt know this person named Brian but remembered a great person, an instigator, a ski racer, a ponderer, a friend I had met during high school as a resident & student growing up in Boothbay Harbor, Maine, this marvelous person I knew as Tigger! As I continued to read the posts on this thread it dawned on me wow, could it be the same , naw, there's probably many people who go by the tagged nickname of Tigger. However I was compelled to share a couple of thoughts. So now a week has gone by and the times of hanging out with Tigger back in Edgcomb Maine came clear to me, I remorsed on being young and getting away to the Deck House. A school of great creation! A group of people that accepted me and invited me into their unique & seemingly exclusive existense there on that great hillside! Its not untill now I see the mention of the Deck House and have put two & two togethor and my body again termbles throughout realizing the depth of this thread and this connection. I feel its surreal that this being the first thread I have followed and first thread I hav eposted to, & with some devine connection, even though thru the "intra-web"..........I feel ovewhelmed by the realization made today! & I want to extend again my deepest sincerity for the loss of a Marvelous Soul! Tigger!! For he and the deck house crew from 1992 were very important to me as a young adult seeking something more, something outside of the somewhat sheltered existence I lived in Boothbay Harbor. I think back to when I met these guys & how people in boothbay told me to stay away from the deck house, thats a school is'nt it? its alternative, its for derilects, for dropouts, stay away from there. So as a young kid eager to please my parents my elders and all those in our small community, I did'nt dare tell my mom where I was going, & went there after school, on weekends & when I discovered who these people from the deck house were, I felt happy that these were simply young kids with bigger visions bigger mouths and to me brighter souls! I want to share all of this with Tigger's Friends & Family because although we knew each other as teenagers, and for only two years, Tigger and crew had a profound impact on my life as I was seeking to step out of my young skin. He somehow had an impact on me at the time and I can not believe the result of this forum. Tigger has popped in and out of my mind over the years as has the rest of the Deck House crew that I knew for that short time btwn 1991 and 1993. May Tiggers soul live on & may his body rest in piece knowing that he truly touched so many people he came in contact with! 
I will go home this evening and pull out the year book I was given by Will Stroud & Tiggers page will be posted on my bulletin board for many weeks to come!! Thank you so much Tigger for being!!!
Huge Hugs!
Mathew T Stackpole
class of 1992 Boothbay Region High


----------



## plan09 (Jun 15, 2009)

Val,
We love you. 

I thought I was done with tears until I saw your family photo and tried to understand why Brian was gone.
It is great to see all those who shared his passion shed some light, thousands have read the report and who knows what the impact will be.

Thanks again to Wyopaddler and all those who did their best.


----------



## tigsfriend (Jun 21, 2009)

*entrance rapid info"the slide"*

on saturday the27th(?) a group of friends went to the encampment river to see if we could find anything for brians family. I do have permission from the family to post this information. the location where the big flat rock and the fan rock is coming down some and we could see the flat rock clearly. it was exposed around 8-10 inches.THERE IS ALSO A BIG SPEAR SHAPED ROCK STICKING STRAIGHT UP, JUST ON THE EDGE OF THE FLAT ROCK, RIVER RIGHT. i could see how this rock was hidden that day,you wouldnt have seen it. please pass this on to anyone you know going to the encampment.there was also a bootie recovered 2 miles down on river right but is not confirmed with the family yet. please be carefull out there everyone.i have anew # with working voicemail 9708195732. there will be another group going up this weekend (4th) please call if you are free to search . erich ferguson.


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

possumturd said:


> I hope you find your home Brian.
> 
> YouTube - Alison Krauss - Down to the River to Pray (Lyrics in desc.)


 I find myself listening and watching this over again, everynight for 16 nights now. Thank you, tiggers wife xo


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

For everyone (over 8,400 views now) who has expressed interest, there is a trust for Samuel & Sophia Stothart through Wells Fargo Bank. Stothart Children's Trust Fund, C?O Wells Fargo Bank, P.O. Box 774888, Steamboat Springs, CO 80477. For more information (970) 879-0550. Thank you WyOpdlr the Wy search & rescue, Brian's personel friends and family for all the search efforts, compassion, support, kind & loving words. There are no words, no ways to fill such a void. The Stotharts Valerie, Samuel & Sophia. Please google steamboatspringspilot.com to view the family photo.


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

*Found items on Encampment*

Hello to all and sorry about your loss. I was up river today searching from Water Valley south to Damnation. !/4 mile upstream from water valley ranch or 1/4 downstream from Purgatory Gulch I found an addidas water shoe and a brace pad for the inside of a kayak. The shoe was blue in color and in fairly good shape. These items were given to Paul Willard of the Saratoga Forest Service and I also called the sheriff and let him know.

I walked up the east bank of the river from water valley to the alley and had a bit of difficulty with the high water. She is dropping but there is still a lot of snow that will come down. If you are planning to come over this weekend be careful. If you plan on walking the banks around damnation I recommend wearing life-jackets. I crossed the river in three places but DO NOT RECOMMEND it to anyone anywhere on the river. She is still strong and powerful. There is a bridge at water valley and I would only imagine that owners would let anyone cross it during the search... but ask for permission from either owner or sheriff first.

If someone could give me some info on what color top he was wearing or helmet or any other info that could help as I walk the banks I would be gr8ful.

God Speed

Rob Peddie


----------



## sleeplessinsbs (Jul 7, 2009)

*Stothart Children's Trust*

I noticed there have been just under 10,000 views of this accident. Many of you have asked for information regarding a trust for the children here is the information. Wells Fargo has set up the trust on behalf of the children Samuel, almost 5, & Sophia 3. The trust keeps track of all donations, (unless the request for anonimity) names, addresses, and amounts donated. This is to enable us to send personal thank you's to everyone. To donate at Wells Fargo directly, or by mailing to Stothart Children's Trust Fund C/O Wells Fargo Bank, P.O. Box 774888, Steamboat Springs, CO 80477. Or call (970) 879-0550 for more information.
My sincere, heartfelt thank you in advance for all your thoughts, prayers, and kind words. I have a special scrap book for the children, when they are ready, which contains the fond memories, and good tigger stories. This is so special as an insight to his personality, talent, wit, genius, and friends without bounds. So many friends, Brian was such a unique individual, he will be sorely missed. 26 days have passed and no word on recovery. Keep praying for him. Valerie, Samuel & Sophia Stothart


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Was wondering if someone would be kind enough to let me know the status with the recovery effort -- also if you need help.

I would think that with the flows coming down now it might be a good time to organize another search if it hasn't been on-going in the background anyway.


----------



## darknightsailor (Jun 16, 2009)

Search groups have been going every several days and as recently as yesterday. I think some guys are going up tomorrow, the 11th.

Damnation Alley is rather channelized and needs to drop even more for optimum searching conditions. But the in the short area between The Slide and DA as well as the area below DA, conditions are much improved.

Help is always appreciated. If people want to go up on a cetain date, post it.

I'll post in advance the next time I'm going up. Maybe others can do the same.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Sent you a PM regarding availability.

Another question, has anyone taken a picture of the accident site? If so, with his/her permission I would like to add it to the AW run database (especially if photo is from up-river as a paddler would view it coming down). Accidents unfortunately seem to repeat themselves. I've even done the run 4 times and I still can't exactly picture the location from what's been described on this board. If photos are available and the holder of them doesn't know how to put them on AW, if they send to me, I will do it.


----------



## sleeplessinsbs (Jul 7, 2009)

*pictures upstream entrance falls*



Schizzle said:


> Sent you a PM regarding availability.
> 
> Another question, has anyone taken a picture of the accident site? If so, with his/her permission I would like to add it to the AW run database (especially if photo is from up-river as a paddler would view it coming down). Accidents unfortunately seem to repeat themselves. I've even done the run 4 times and I still can't exactly picture the location from what's been described on this board. If photos are available and the holder of them doesn't know how to put them on AW, if they send to me, I will do it.


 tigsfriend has the pictures from the boaters view, there is no indication from the upstream view what dangers lay ahead on river right. Looking from the scouting rock and upstream it is obviously a place you should not be in or out of a boat.


----------



## tiggersmom (Jun 18, 2009)

I would like to thank-everyone for their thoughts and prayers Brian "s body {tigger} was found today at 11:30 am by the sherriff's deputies on horeseback. Eric and friends were at the encampment river searching also. This is all that I know right now, will post later.
Molly HIbbard
Tigger's mom


----------



## tiggersmom (Jun 18, 2009)

*they found brian's body today, will post more later.*

mom


Schizzle said:


> Was wondering if someone would be kind enough to let me know the status with the recovery effort -- also if you need help.
> 
> I would think that with the flows coming down now it might be a good time to organize another search if it hasn't been on-going in the background anyway.


----------



## tiggersmom (Jun 18, 2009)

Brian was found today, will post more later
Molly


rmpeddie said:


> Hello to all and sorry about your loss. I was up river today searching from Water Valley south to Damnation. !/4 mile upstream from water valley ranch or 1/4 downstream from Purgatory Gulch I found an addidas water shoe and a brace pad for the inside of a kayak. The shoe was blue in color and in fairly good shape. These items were given to Paul Willard of the Saratoga Forest Service and I also called the sheriff and let him know.
> 
> I walked up the east bank of the river from water valley to the alley and had a bit of difficulty with the high water. She is dropping but there is still a lot of snow that will come down. If you are planning to come over this weekend be careful. If you plan on walking the banks around damnation I recommend wearing life-jackets. I crossed the river in three places but DO NOT RECOMMEND it to anyone anywhere on the river. She is still strong and powerful. There is a bridge at water valley and I would only imagine that owners would let anyone cross it during the search... but ask for permission from either owner or sheriff first.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiggersmom (Jun 18, 2009)

Brian was found today by the sherriffs deputies. I have no more details will post after I talk with the sherriff
Thank-you for your thoughts and prayers
Togger's mom


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for you. My thoughts are with you in this tough time, RIP Tigger.....


----------



## tiggersmom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank-you everyone for your kind words , I have not heard much except they found Tigger, will let you knowas soon as I talk with the sherriff
TiggersMom


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

tiggersmom said:


> Thank-you everyone for your kind words , I have not heard much except they found Tigger, will let you knowas soon as I talk with the sherriff
> TiggersMom


My condolences again. I can still see Brian's smiling face from our Salt trip this Spring. It must bring the pain back twofold, but I hope that now you and the rest of your family can find some peace. RIP Tigger.


----------

